# cunnilingus and fellatio



## Jobani

Saludos,
 
El DRAE tiene la palabra “cunnilingus” que se deletrea igual en inglés.  ¿Cómo se traduce “fellatio” al español?
 
Gracias


----------



## Sidd

se traduce como felación


----------



## lazarus1907

Es interesante que este tipo de cultismos tiendan a ser más parecidos en inglés que en español.


----------



## oliviaF

Es una palabra un poco técnica pero es correcta aunque muy, muy vulgarmente y en argot se diría "mamada" (me van a echar del foro por poner esto? jajaja)


----------



## fenixpollo

oliviaF said:
			
		

> y en argot se diría "mamada" (me van a echar del foro por poner esto? jajaja)


 No te van a echar, olivia.  En las reglas del foro, se permite hablar de manera objetiva y respetuosa acerca de groserías (no usarlas porque sí).  

Siguiendo el hilo, ¿la palabra mamada se refiere al cunnilingus y fellatio, o solamente al segundo término?


----------



## oliviaF

jajajaja, ok, me refería a lo segundo y creo que lo primero en slang sería beso negro (por lo menos en españa...)


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

oliviaF said:
			
		

> jajajaja, ok, me refería a lo segundo y creo que lo primero en slang sería beso negro (por lo menos en españa...)


¡¡¡¡Nooo!!!
Mamada es para felación...
El beso negro es un beso en aquel lugar donde nunca da el sol... ¿me explico? 
Cunilingus no se...


----------



## fenixpollo

Vean el otro hilo donde se trató de este tema importante: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=13321

No sé por qué  se cerró.  

_beso negro_? suena feo.   en el otro hilo, usan _cunilinguo_, pero no sé si sea muy entendible.  No es posible que no haya palabra adecuada para describir esta actividad (aunque sea vulgar).


----------



## VenusEnvy

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> _beso negro_? suena feo.   en el otro hilo, usan _cunilinguo_, pero no sé si sea muy entendible.  No es posible que no haya palabra adecuada para describir esta actividad (aunque sea vulgar).


Me dió la impresión de que un beso negro es ... un "beso" en aquel lugar ... hmmm... adonde no se hace el sexo "normalmente"....

Ui... hablo del trasero... Lo tengo acertado?...


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> ¡¡¡¡Nooo!!!
> Mamada es para felación...
> El beso negro es un beso en aquel lugar donde nunca da el sol... ¿me explico?
> Cunilingus no se...


 


Fellatio: Felación,  mamada
Cunnilingus: Cunnilingus,  Comida de coño (very, very rude)
Black kiss: Beso negro. Beso en el ano.

Anyway, the variety of possible synonyms for these concepts has no limits, so you may find many other versions. 

Apart from _felación_ and _cunnilingus_, there are no other 'soft' terms in Spanish to refer to these actions.

Carlos


----------



## oliviaF

Estoy completamente de acuerdo con Carlos (me estaba confundiendo con lo del beso negro jajajaja)


----------



## cirrus

For those of you that are wondering how on earth beso negro is translated the term you are doubtless dying to hear is rimming.


----------



## Txiri

El crítico literario norteamericano Robert Scholes tiene un artículo sumamente interesante sobre el clítoris en una colección de ensayos suyos.  En términos breves se pregunta por qué no existe en inglés un vocablo para denominar esta parte del cuerpo feminino;  que "clítoris" se deriva del griego ...  especula que Webster y los demás compiladores de diccionarios "censuraron" la palabra ...


----------



## fenixpollo

Txiri said:
			
		

> El crítico literario norteamericano Robert Scholes tiene un artículo sumamente interesante sobre el clítoris en una colección de ensayos suyos.


 Este debe ser otro hilo en discusiones culturales.  Me parece un tema interesante que no haya palabras coloquiales en español para describir una actividad tan importante.  ¿Acaso no es importante/bien visto/comunmente practicado en la cultura hispana?


----------



## AmethystSW

¿Se usa *sexo oral *normalmente o no?  He oído esta frase.


----------



## germinal

Txiri said:
			
		

> El crítico literario norteamericano Robert Scholes tiene un artículo sumamente interesante sobre el clítoris en una colección de ensayos suyos. En términos breves se pregunta por qué no existe en inglés un vocablo para denominar esta parte del cuerpo feminino; que "clítoris" se deriva del griego ... especula que Webster y los demás compiladores de diccionarios "censuraron" la palabra ...


 
It's a well-kept secret - If there is such a word I don't know it.

By the way what's a clitoris?      

I've heard talk of something called `A man in a boat`but I don't know what that might be either - I'm English you see.


----------



## fenixpollo

Let's stay on topic here, and veer away from the clitoris for a moment.  Stick to words in Spanish for oral sex.  ¿yes?


----------



## Txiri

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Let's stay on topic here, and veer away from the clitoris for a moment. Stick to words in Spanish for oral sex. ¿yes?


 
Is "oral sex" only on the male organ then?


----------



## Mr Bones

Sí se usa la expresión sexo oral, y resulta bastante neutral: ni subida de tono ni grosera ni demasiado técnica. Puede usarse en público de una forma más o menos general siempre que no sea delante de personas excesivamente pudorosas o puritantas. Por lo demás, coincido con Carlos en que hay poca variedad de términos en español para referirse a estas actividades.


----------



## cirrus

Txiri said:
			
		

> Is "oral sex" only on the male organ then?



My understanding is that it is unisex and applies to any combination of male/female or male/male female/female.


----------



## aliastina

AmethystSW said:
			
		

> ¿Se usa *sexo oral *normalmente o no? He oído esta frase.


 
Sí, se usa. Es la expresión más general y más academica por así llamarla!


----------



## Mr Bones

I can confirm that it's like Cirrus has said.


----------



## Soy Yo

In English too...it's like Cirrus said.


----------



## AmethystSW

I agree, "oral sex" refers all of the above.


----------



## Gabino

however beso negro is different. I mean Cunnilingus


----------



## heidita

En España decimos mayormente la palabra 

chupar

o sea, se puede chupar ....a un hombre o a una mujer

chúpamelo (dice la mujer al hombre) 

chúpamela (dice el hombre al a mujer)


----------



## Just_Wil

Yo creo que solo los doctores dicen "sexo oral". Ahora todos ahorramos palabras y solo decimos "mamar", "chupar".


----------



## mariposita

> solo decimos "mamar", "chupar".


 
O _comer._ Es seguro que sois mucho más directos en este repecto_._


----------



## Manu34

heidita said:
			
		

> En España decimos mayormente la palabra
> 
> chupar
> 
> o sea, se puede chupar ....a un hombre o a una mujer
> 
> chúpamelo (dice la mujer al hombre)
> 
> chúpamela (dice el hombre al a mujer)


 
En México decimos 'soplar' o 'darle pa' sus chicles' si es de hombre a mujer...


----------



## Jobani

For those that still have doubts:

cunnilingus: oral stimulation of the clitoris or vulva
fellatio: oral stimulation of the penis
anilingus: oral stimulation of the anus



Source: http://dictionary.reference.com/


----------



## fenixpollo

Txiri said:
			
		

> Is "oral sex" only on the male organ then?


What I meant was, let's not start talking about words for the actual organs or otherwise get off the topic of the act of oral sex (be it practiced on men or women) and the names for it in Spanish.



			
				luis masci said:
			
		

> -sexo oral (formal)
> -felatio(formal)
> -cunilinguis (formal)
> -mamada (vulgar)
> -chupada (vulgar)
> - un pete (vulgar)
> -una bajada(vulgar)
> -un sesenta y nueve (vulgar)
> A esto tenemos que sumarle lo que dicta la
> imaginación de cada uno (comer la…comer el…y muchos
> etc más)


Estas ideas vienen de otro hilo.


----------



## Angus97

"Sexo oral" se refiere a la actividad sexual consistente en estimular los genitales de la pareja utilizando la boca, la lengua, etc. Por lo tanto, no hay distinción de sexo en la actividad en sí, así como tampoco de orientación sexual, ya que pueden practicarla tanto heterosexuales como homosexuales, masculinos o femeninos. Se trata, pues, de un término general, no grosero y, como se ha dicho, generalmente aceptado a no ser que el círculo donde nos encontremos sea muy puritano en estos temas.

Saludos,
Angus97


----------



## aarleccino

Mr Bones said:


> Sí se usa la expresión sexo oral, y resulta bastante neutral: ni subida de tono ni grosera ni demasiado técnica. Puede usarse en público de una forma más o menos general siempre que no sea delante de personas excesivamente pudorosas o puritantas. Por lo demás, coincido con Carlos en que hay poca variedad de términos en español para referirse a estas actividades.



En verdad si hay mas términos (cuando menos en Méxio), aunque la mayoria son vulgares:
  fellatio: sexo oral al organo masculino; sinónimos: mamada, mameluco (variación menos vulgar de mamada), wawis, dar cabeza (menos ofensivo), 
  cunnilingus: sexo oral organo femenino; sinónimos: comer (coño), bajarte al rio a remar, bajarte por los refrescos (aunque este tambien se usa para fellatio)
  beso negro: si, básicamente es estimulación del ano con la lengua... no conozco ningún otro término


----------



## gringo feliz

Hola, ¿cual es el verbo equivalente de cunnilingus? Y puede usar "mamada" o "lengüeleyear."


----------



## nelliot53

En Puerto Rico se usa "*bajar al pozo*" para cunnilingus, al igual que "*mamar chocha*".  Para felación usamos "mamar bicho".


----------



## InterpTrad

Jobani said:


> Saludos,
> 
> El DRAE tiene la palabra “cunnilingus” que se deletrea igual en inglés.  ¿Cómo se traduce “fellatio” al español?
> 
> Gracias


Vean "estimulación vulvobucal" para cunnilingus, ampliamente usado en textos médicos en español.


----------

